# Crank falls as I close the window



## El_Cangri (Dec 17, 2011)

Well as the title says my crank falls, technically it unscrews as I close the window. I have two windows with the exact same problem. My mechanic inside of me tells me that maybe its missing a washer or something that retains it.

Since I'm on my mobile device and the URL upload gives me a invalid file message I'm going to give the link to my pictures stored in my Dropbox folder. Hope there isn't a problem by doing so.

Pic1
Pic2


----------



## El_Cangri (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone with at least an idea?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyAazckAyFw]How to replace single arm window crank - YouTube[/ame]

Best bet is to replace it.


----------



## El_Cangri (Dec 20, 2011)

Better call a pro then. If it was like the one in the video or the "Miami" style that has all the mechanism visible and in reach, but these are completely sealed. So I guess worst case scenario would be having to remove the window. 

I just want to fix this for security reasons. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2011)

Perhaps you are just missing a spring clip. In the photo with the crank in hand you can see an allan head screw which would remove the crank. If you have more in the house remove one and see if you can figure what is supposed to stop it from coming out. May get a photo of that.


----------



## njglass (Dec 20, 2011)

The video shows a casement window hinged left like a door. Judging by your handle it looks like you have an awning or hopper window. Your window is hinged most likely at the top or bottom, correct? If I am correct just by looking at the handle I know you can order replacement parts for that crank system instead of buying a whole new crank out system. 

A very large US supplier of this type of window part would be CR Laurence. I buy stuff from their company frequently to repair windows. The part number for your handle is H3592 if I'm jumping to the right conclusions. You can find your handle and related crank parts on their site. I would take apart a functioning unit like nealtw suggested and determine what needs to be done. I bet you can do it yourself!


----------

